# Service engine light..how do I reset it in my 2003 Maxima?



## remphish1 (Aug 22, 2004)

Hi. I am sure this has been asked before. I searched the archives but no luck. Does anyone know how to reset the service engine light? Any info would be a huge help!

Thanks


----------



## pathfound1 (Apr 8, 2004)

*mechanic?*



remphish1 said:


> Hi. I am sure this has been asked before. I searched the archives but no luck. Does anyone know how to reset the service engine light? Any info would be a huge help!
> 
> Thanks



take the + plug form the battery and leave it overnight>?


----------



## LatinMax (Feb 23, 2003)

pathfound1 said:


> take the + plug form the battery and leave it overnight>?


Actually it is only 30 min.


----------



## LatinMax (Feb 23, 2003)

:fluffy:


----------

